# East Beaver Late Season



## Oregonhunter (Jul 22, 2015)

I drew the late season East Beaver for elk. Does anyone have advice for me? I'm thinking of concentrating on the East side. I don't live over there so I can't scout it.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Great unit, great elk, nasty country.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Some excellent elk above Circleville, but there is a lot of downfall and steep, steep country.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Not sure where the boundaries are but we ride that area extensively on our dirt bikes and have seen elk up on top where the 01 trail tops out coming out of Circleville. It's a very steep rise up out of Circleville for sure. Good luck.


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I will be hunting that on the Limited Muzzle Loader hunt and sent you a PM


----------



## Deer1975 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Oregonhunter (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm starting to worry that I'm going to need more help on this hunt.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I have spent a little bit of time on the unit hunting deer with my wife's family, but I honestly have no clue where the elk are. All I can offer is a good luck, have fun, and I am extremely jealous.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

What are your goals for the hunt? Would you be happy with the experience as long as you had a chance to see/stalk some bulls? Or do you have an expectation of "I won't pull the trigger unless the bull is XXX inches"?

If you are more like the first one, then just head down, try the area above Circleville. My limited experience down that way saw lots of elk--lots. If you are really concerned about shooting a large bull, try a guide. I think High Top Outfitters has a guide that knows the unit really well.


----------



## Oregonhunter (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm somewhere in-between. I'm shooting for something around 360. I can kill something smaller than that in Oregon and have several times. I won't hire a guide. I can't spend that kind of money. If I gave my self the chance to see a monster bull and killed something between 340-360 I would consider the hunt more than a success. . . After talking to several people my question is this: Do I hunt the East or West side if I want the best chance for a monster bull (370 or larger)?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Without a guide and no ability to prescout, I think it is a tall order to get a +360" bull, regardless of which side you focus on. Can it happen? Sure. I only really have any experience above Circleville in that unit, and there are plenty of elk there for sure. But it is steep, thick, and nasty. Good luck


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

370" is a pretty big bull.-----SS


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

If you realistically want a 360-370 bull and don't have the means to do a lot of pre-scouting or hiring a guide, then I would take off as much time as possible before the hunt, and string together as many days on the mountain as possible. If you want an elk that big, what are you willing to give up for him? Perhaps it's just me, but I'd try to get to your hunt area 5-7 days early, and scout your tail off until the opener. If you find a 360-370 bull, camp on him and try to kill him the first day or two of the season. It may or may not get easier after that, but at least you'd have the bulk of your season to try and find another animal if it didn't work out. 

Utah has a lot of good and great elk, but it's not near what it was 7-10 years ago (number and quality of big bulls). Personally, I like what the State is doing offering up more tags to move people through, but the natural effect of this is that numbers of the biggest bulls are down as more are killed each year with increased tag numbers.


----------



## Oregonhunter (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm going to do exactly that. We are going to get there 5 or 6 days early and hopefully get one spotted before season. I've also met a couple of really good guys that are willing to help.


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Oregon
I'm leaving today for a week hunting deer... When I get back I'll pm you and then we can talk... I have some areas for you to try... Talk to you soon


----------



## Oregonhunter (Jul 22, 2015)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

Oregonhunter you have a PM


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

any update on this one, or is it just one of those come in, ask for info, then leave posts?


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

I know the outcome but I will let Oregonhunter post the details...


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

The suspense is killing me.....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Is that the Final Jeopardy theme song that I hear???? -----SS


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Like sands through the hourglass...these are the days of our lives.


----------



## ISHY (Dec 4, 2015)

I think he forgot about us!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

ISHY said:


> I think he forgot about us!


Some people have lives and don't live on the forums. I figure that he'll get back when he has the time to do it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> *Some people have lives and don't live on the forums*. I figure that he'll get back when he has the time to do it.


That must be nice.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> Some people have lives and don't live on the forums. I figure that he'll get back when he has the time to do it.


And some people take far more than they are willing to give back.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> And some people take far more than they are willing to give back.


That is what you would call a truthenisem Even if it isn't a word.


----------



## Labs2 (Dec 15, 2013)

I thought maybe Oregonhunter would get back on and tell us his story... I don't know any details he just sent me this picture.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Labs2 said:


> I thought maybe Oregonhunter would get back on and tell us his story... I don't know any details he just sent me this picture.
> View attachment 77066


I'd run the other way if I seen that big SOB!

.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Nice bull, but I don't think he goes 370!


----------



## rockroller (Dec 7, 2008)

Real nice looking bull!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MWScott72 said:


> Nice bull, but I don't think he goes 370!


Maybe if the guy was more of a contributor, someone would have keyed him in on the 370 honey holes!


----------



## Oregonhunter (Jul 22, 2015)

I haven't checked the forum for a while and things have been busy! I had my first son recently as well (my new hunting partner)! I had a lot of help from some great guys from Utah but was unable to connect with a monster. The bull I killed was 348 gross. It's tough when you are new to an area and you're not hunting with anyone from the area. The first day of scouting I saw 75 elk and about 25 bulls. No big ones though. As it turns out that was the best area of all the areas we looked. We spotted my bull the Sunday (5 days) before season but I wanted to find something bigger so I kept looking and let him go opening day. We had some decent info on a 370 class bull out South Creek that some spike hunters had been seeing but were unable to find him and kind of ran out of time. My philosophy was always to find what I was going to shoot during scouting and make it happen when season opened. I just couldn't find what I was after. 

So Sunday morning I decided I would film the kill of this bull that we had been watching for a week with my cell phone through my spotting scope. It was a 470 yard shot and the wind was blowing through the canyon. I had a hard time knocking him down but finally did. He was a beautiful bull and I'm happy with him. I was able to meet some good Utah guys and spend some time with my dad. 

I will post pictures a little later. I'm at work so I need to get back to it. Sorry it took me so long. If you want to hear more about the hunt or get some more info, ask away!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for checking back in and posting. As you can see some of us were a little salty with you but you have totally redeemed yourself!


----------



## Oregonhunter (Jul 22, 2015)

No problem. Still no time to post pictures but the picture that Labs2 posted is the best one. I'll put some together soon.


----------



## Oregonhunter (Jul 22, 2015)

Here are a couple more pictures, one with my 61 year old dad that did a pretty good job of keeping up with me.


----------

